# 6-month old golden sent to boarding for 3 weeks?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have the option to send the puppy to stay with the breeder, that is the best idea, or trusted family members or friends. I would hesitate to put a 6 month old in a boarding facility for 3 weeks. 

I suspect your puppy will be very excited and happy to see you, they don't really think along the lines of being abandoned. He should be fine if he is being taken care or well and has lots of things to keep him occupied wherever he stays.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I personally won't use a boarding facility for even a weekend. I do have to leave my girls with family from time to time. I'm about to have to leave them for 3 weeks, but I know they'll be alright and probably have a grand time with my little siblings. I'll probably end up missing them more than they miss me after a couple days, but I'll still be greeted excitedly when I get back home.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea stayed with her breeder for 10 days when she was eight months old. She had a great time. I would not have, and still wouldn't, feel comfortable with her going to a boarding facility. She definitely remembered us and was happy to come home when we picked her up.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never boarded any of my goldens and never will. I'm fortunate enough that my parents are close by and are always willing to take Josie when I need to travel for work or vacation and she LOVES going to her "vacation" home. 

If you have a trusted friend that can come and stay at your home or the breeder is available, I would go that route.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a friend from the UK. When she heads home to the UK she boards her golden. Since the flying is so far away she's usually gone for a couple of weeks. The place she boards at puts all the dogs in doggie daycare during the day, then kennels at night. The boarding facility takes time with each dog every day to give them attention. When she gets home her dog is happy healthy and has usually lost weight. I have to say her dog is a bit of a butterball. So the weight loss is always welcomed. I think it depends on the boarding facility and what they offer. You just have to visit them and see. Can they do a training session every day with your dog? Will they play all day with other dogs?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

It depends on the boarding facility. Just like dogs, all facilities are not created equal  I wouldn't hesitate to leave Wyatt at his facility. His first time there he was 6 months. No they will not forget you and yes you will probably miss him more than he will miss you. Good luck!


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

I need to go on a shorter vacation by the time our pup is 6 mo. as well. I'm planning on having a sister in law house sit and take care of him while we're out. Hopefully it works out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If the breeder is willing to keep the puppy, that would be great.

We do board training (some people call it kennel training, but the dogs aren't in kennels at our house) and the majority of the dogs we train are between 4 1/2 months and a year old. They stay with us for 3 weeks, sometimes longer if they have a harder issue, like the beagle who was afraid to go potty because she had been punished so harshly by a previous owner, she stayed for 5 weeks. Anyways, almost always the owners have planned a long vacation and they have decided to combine boarding with training. We post regular updates with pictures to the training blog, we encourage the owners to call as often as they want to check on their dogs and we also encourage them to come by and visit if they are in town.

The dogs ALWAYS remember their owners. Regardless of the dogs' ages. 

Many times, the owners continue to leave their dogs with us when they travel, we tweak their training and treat them as a part of the family. Every single dog who comes back to us to stay after training drags their owners up the driveway and the sidewalk to our front door, they are that eager to come back. But when their owners come pick them up, they are just as eager to go home with them.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

As a couple of other folks have said, it depends on the boarding facility.

Billy and Max go to doggy day care four times a week. The facility is one wing of a large building that houses day care and boarding on one side and a hospital on the other. Their vet is there as well as all the friends they regularly see every day.

In my situation, I would not hesitate to leave Billy and Max there. As a matter of fact, I trust it more than to have my ex or any other family member come to the house to watch them. A gate can be left open (my ex did that once before I got Max and trust me I was not happy....thankfully my border collies had a rock solid recall and came back immediately when I whistled for them, they were exploring my neighbour's houses) or someone might not see early signs of a problem. I know that they are secure and safe at day care/boarding, they've got their doggy friends, they've got the staff there who know them who they love, and they've got a hospital right there.

It depends on the facility. If you do decide to go the boarding route what I would do is to see if they've got doggy day care and get your puppy acclimated to the place. Then leave her on an overnight while you have a fun grown up night or a weekend getaway. Increase the times you leave her there. If you do have to leave her she will be familiar with the place.

Dogs don't think in terms of being abandoned....she might think you're gone on a REALLY long nail appointment and shopping trip.


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

there are two really nice boarding facilities near me. They both give the dogs their own "rooms" so they are not in a kennel at all. they have a play area and one even has a pool. We left him at one for three days and are dropping him off tomorrow for one week. I am freaking out a little, I feel bad for leaving him, but I know he is safe and not totally confined and there is even a webcam where I can watch him, although this trip I will not be able to. Try and see if there is a place like this near you. It seems so much better than being in a kennel all day. Not everyone has the option of family or friends nearby, don't feel bad.


----------



## allenslan (Feb 28, 2014)

I once heard that dogs don't understand the concept of time.
So, they are just as happy to see you after two hours as two weeks.


----------



## WalkersMemory (Feb 9, 2014)

*doggie day care*

Hi Lilliam
If you don't mind where do you take your dogs to day care? We are in MD and are looking for options for our puppy. She hasn't had all her shots yet so need to wait until then. Was looking at falls road animal hospital and wondered if that is where you go

Thanks!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have no trouble putting my dog into boarding kennels ....if they are the right one..Napoleon goes several times a year (he started at 6 months) The one he goes to has play times and bush hikes and training if needed..they are happy to feed him his raw diet and I really feel he comes home happy and tired from having so much fun. that said... not all kennels are equal...take your time to check them out..even at different times of the day..ask for references...We found ours through my several work colleagues who had used it before...good luck!


----------



## wisnid53 (Dec 29, 2013)

I take Riley to puppy day care 2-3 times a week. They treat her wonderfully and in May when we go to Hawaii for a couple of weeks, she will be boarded there. She gets to play all day and has a big room with television and a bed at night. There are also web cams so I can check in on her any time. She loves going there and I do not hesitate to take her. This place was started by a vet for his dog to play while he was working. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YogaOreo (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply! Thanks everyone for your input. We've decided to have dogs in in a few or two instead of right now...But your advice is so valuable and I will keep them all in mind Thanks again!! Enjoy a great summer.


----------



## YogaOreo (Feb 26, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> I have a friend from the UK. When she heads home to the UK she boards her golden. Since the flying is so far away she's usually gone for a couple of weeks. The place she boards at puts all the dogs in doggie daycare during the day, then kennels at night. The boarding facility takes time with each dog every day to give them attention. When she gets home her dog is happy healthy and has usually lost weight. I have to say her dog is a bit of a butterball. So the weight loss is always welcomed. I think it depends on the boarding facility and what they offer. You just have to visit them and see. Can they do a training session every day with your dog? Will they play all day with other dogs?


Sorry for the super late reply. My husband and I have decided to have a dog in a year or two instead of right away. But thanks for your advice anyway! We will def. look into places where they offer training sessions and where they can play with other dogs. Great tips! And Thanks again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> I have a friend from the UK. When she heads home to the UK she boards her golden. Since the flying is so far away she's usually gone for a couple of weeks. The place she boards at puts all the dogs in doggie daycare during the day, then kennels at night. The boarding facility takes time with each dog every day to give them attention. When she gets home her dog is happy healthy and has usually lost weight. I have to say her dog is a bit of a butterball. So the weight loss is always welcomed. I think it depends on the boarding facility and what they offer. You just have to visit them and see. Can they do a training session every day with your dog? Will they play all day with other dogs?


When we boarded Brady for over a week at a daycare / boarding facility, they asked us to pack more food than he usually ate because they are so active playing, they lose weight. They even gave them nap times.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

We boarded our puppy at 6 months for a week. About 3 weeks leading up to it we took her to the same place for day care a few times a week so she could get used to it. Her first few visits they said she was shy. So, I would recommend to test it out before you leave the puppy for 3 weeks. Good luck! But it keep in mind it'll probably be harder on you than the puppy!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WalkersMemory said:


> Hi Lilliam
> 
> If you don't mind where do you take your dogs to day care? We are in MD and are looking for options for our puppy. She hasn't had all her shots yet so need to wait until then. Was looking at falls road animal hospital and wondered if that is where you go
> 
> ...



Oh wow I'm so sorry I didn't see this!!!

They go to Greenbriar, in Urbana, MD. 

http://greenbriarpets.com



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbly31 (Mar 2, 2017)

We are new owners of a darling 15 week old Golden named Maya. We are an immigrant family that travels overseas 2-3 weeks every year to visit family. We are located in upstate South Carolina. Our plan was to find a boarding option after Maya turns 1 year old. FosterMom, could you send me more information about your training and boarding facilities please? Being a newer member, I'm unable to send personal messages at this point. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Bubbly31, we have moved to the mountains of NC and have become full time trainers. We'd love to have the opportunity to take care of your pup. Our website is k9solutionswnc.com. She would likely be covered under Camp K9 WNC unless you decided you wanted to send her for our 3 week training program. We have 5 dogs of our own, 3 goldens, a lab and a golden mix. We also have a GSP puppy who comes to stay with us pretty much every weekend (he's 4 months old). Please feel free to contact us with any questions!


----------



## Bubbly31 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks fostermom! This is really heartening. I'm going to take a look at your website right away and get in touch with you soon.


----------

